# What's the secret for crispy chicken skin when smoking?



## dlee (Jan 4, 2014)

I have enjoyed smoking while chickens and chicken thighs but can't seem to master getting the skin crispy? So....chicken experts have any suggestions on getting the skin crispier during a smoke?

I do brine my chicken and inject my turkeys.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 4, 2014)

High temp smokes. 325 and up. Dry the skin. I don't brine chicken and I typically don't inject. I have found that when I have injected chicken the skin doesn't crisp as good even at high to smokes. 

I do brine my turkeys. I let them air dry in the fridge for at least 12 hours. With that said the last turkey I did I missed a day and couldn't get the drying done. So I right before putting the bird on I used the hair dryer to dry the skin. Worked great.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 4, 2014)

If your smoker will not get to 325°+, you can smoke at any temp over 200 and when the Birds IT get to 145-150°F, put the chix in a 425°F Oven to crisp the skin and finish the cook to 165--175°F. A Grill works as well when the weather is nice...JJ


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 4, 2014)

Jimmy and Sailor both have you tuned in , it just takes a bit more work to get the skin crispy... getting that skin good and dry  and letting it getting a good "pellicle" helps greatly toward a good skin when cooked at the high heat.

Have fun and . . .


----------

